# Small Munsterlander Versatiles



## greendog (May 25, 2009)

Those familiar with this breed are aware of their awesome nose & ability to find game:










For those that think that Small Munsterlanders "don't point well" :




























And for those who feel that Small Munsterlander Pointers aren't up to the water end of the game:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Those are some beautiful dogs looks like you put a lot of work in this breed, very nice.


----------

